# Das Problem sind die, die das Problem bemerken



## dvill (1 April 2004)

Die Freiwilligen Scheinheiligkeit in der Telekommunikation hat gemerkt, dass die öffentliche Empörung über krasse Missbrauchsfälle mit Premium-SMS die Politik verleiten könnte, die Freiräume für die Fischer im Trüben beschränken zu können.

Also wird das Problem flugs auf die mangelhafte Diskussion in der Öffentlichkeit geschoben. Wenn man sich doch nur eine "bessere", weil leidensfähigere Öffentlichkeit wünschen könnte.

Inzwischen bringen die es nicht einmal hin, so ein Pamphlet auf die eigene Webseite zu setzen, aber im Rahmen der Klientenpflege bringt man die Krokodilstränen dann doch nach draußen.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (1 April 2004)

Nur zum Archivieren:





> 29.03.2004    FST: Stellungnahme zu Premium-SMS
> Wir hatten vor kurzem ausführlich bzgl. eines Fernsehbericht über Premium-SMS berichtet, vgl. die Kanzlei-Info v. 17.03.2004.
> 
> Inhaltlich geht es dabei um die Frage, ob die Nutzung solcher Mehrwertdienst-Leistungen nicht die Minderjährigkeits-Vorschriften des BGB aushebelt und die Unerfahrenheit der Jugendlichen ausnutzt.
> ...



Dazu noch was anderes der RegTP v/a "Nummernverwaltung" als News:


> SMS, MMS, USSD, und International Inbound Roaming Dienste
> hier: Öffentliche Anhörung des Ausschusses für elektronische Kommunikation der CEPT
> 
> Mitteilung 47/2004 vom 03.03.2004 (Reg TP Amtsblatt 5/2004)
> ...


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Inzwischen bringen die es nicht einmal hin, so ein Pamphlet auf die eigene Webseite zu setzen,



Zuerst surfen, dann schreiben, gell?
Steht doch bei der FST alles auf deren Webseite.

Mal wieder die typisch einseitige Sichtweise, Dvill, aber man erwartet ja auch nichts mehr anderes.


----------



## dvill (1 April 2004)

> Zuerst surfen, dann schreiben, gell?


Genau so habe ich das gemacht. Heute morgen um 7:47 Uhr war noch das alte Zeugs online. Mehr als der schöne Schein ist jetzt auch nicht anders.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## sascha (1 April 2004)

> Die Anhörung zielt darauf ab, die gegenwärtigen Bedingungen und Umstände zu untersuchen, wie die Nummernressourcen für die oben aufgeführten Dienste genutzt werden. Sie soll auch darüber Informationen liefern, ob ein Bedarf an der Schaffung eines einheitlichen, transparenten und fairen Rahmenwerks für die Verwaltung dieser Nummernressourcen besteht.
> 
> Das Konsultationspapier kann unter folgender Anschrift angefordert werden



Na, dann werden wir das mal tun, durchsprechen und dann unsere Anmerkungen zur einer Verbesserung des Verbraucherschutzes in die Diskussion mit einbringen. Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Branchen-Lobbyisten selbiges machen (wenngleich vielleicht in eine etwas andere Richtung)...


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2004)

KatzenHai schrieb:
			
		

> Nur zum Archivieren:



Kopierst Du immer urheberrechtliche Werke ohne den Betreffenden zu fragen und gibst dann noch nicht einmal die Fundstelle an?
Oder hast Du dafür die Genehmigung bekommen? 

Komisches Rechtsverständnis. Vgl. z.B. nur § 13 Urhg und §§ 15ff. UrhG. Sehr, sehr merkwürdiges rechtliche Auffassung....


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> gibst dann noch nicht einmal die Fundstelle an?



Die Fundstelle steht unmittelbar im Posting davor. (Einfach Anklicken) 

Ansonsten sehe ich auf der Site http://www.heyms-drbahr.de/  keinen Hinweis  auf Copyrights...

Falls doch bitte den Link nennen.


----------



## Anonymous (1 April 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Solltest mal Katzenhai fragen, der wird Dir sicherlich weiterhelfen können bei urheberrechtlichen Fragen, wobei ich mir da angesichts o.g. Postings nicht sicher bin ;-o

Urheberschutz entsteht mit der Schöpfung des Werkes und muss nicht ausdrücklich benannt werden, einfach einmal § 1 UrhG lesen, gell, Katzenhai?


----------



## Reducal (1 April 2004)

Mal so in das Forum geschmissen:

_"Neunmalkluger Besserwisser!     ...und wen interessierts?"_


----------



## Baller Otto (1 April 2004)

*1 UrhG klingt wie ein Geräusch wenn mir mal schlecht ist...*

Lass mal raten leiber Gast:

Mit emule hast du nichts zu tun.
Mit Einwahlprogrammen auch nicht.
Du bist nur am 1. April hier weil du dich gelangweilt hast.

Frag doch Dr. Bahr mal ob es ihn stört.
Ich vermute nein.

BO


----------



## Raimund (1 April 2004)

*Freiwillige Selbstbereicherung beim Telefon.*

:   

Der alte Wein in neuen Schläuchen.

Die Mehrwertlertruppe hat eine neue Homepage:

http://212.79.174.111/

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Baller Otto (1 April 2004)

*Re: Freiwillige Selbstbereicherung beim Telefon.*



			
				Raimund schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Mehrwertlertruppe hat eine neue Homepage...



Wirkt ganz schön grau in grau und perspektivlos.
Geradezu hoffnungslos.

Und sie geht mit Opera nicht...  

Gruss
BO


----------



## KatzenHai (2 April 2004)

:lol: 

Danke für die Rechtsbelehrungen, Gast.

Da dem, der am hier verwandten Zitat Urheberrechte geltend machen könnte, sowohl die Rechtslage als auch meine Person bekannt sind, gehe ich davon aus, dass eine notwendige Klärung außerhalb dieses Forums statt finden wird, falls wider Erwarten Bedarf besteht.

Es ist somit innerhalb des Forums keine diesbezügliche Stellungnahme erforderlich.


----------



## sascha (2 April 2004)

> Wirkt ganz schön grau in grau und perspektivlos.



Ist das da oben rechts bei denen auf der Seite ein Conrad Dialerblocker?


----------

